# More Chargers for Amtrak



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Would like to see MTH produce this guy.

Bill

Amtrak will acquire 75 new Siemens Charger diesel locomotives for $850 million to replace aging power in its National Network locomotive fleet.

The initial order contract covers the Tier 4 locomotives and associated services, to be deployed principally on Amtrak’s Long Distance train services, with options to purchase more for use on some state-supported routes and for future growth.

“These new locomotives will offer increased reliability, more hauling power, improved safety features and lower emissions,” said Amtrak President and Chief Executive Richard Anderson.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any model train maker has to first obtain the license from to make them, maybe that's the sticking point? I'm not sure if they'd be dealing with Amtrak or Siemens.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Just saw a photo of one of Metra's Chargers done in the Milwaukee Orange with the Milwaukee logo. Super nice looking.

Bill


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

seayakbill said:


> Just saw a photo of one of Metra's Chargers done in the Milwaukee Orange with the Milwaukee logo. Super nice looking.
> 
> Bill


That's actually an older EMD F59PHI locomotive they bought from Amtrak, not a charger. Great looking regardless.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's the new Charger in Amtrak's Surfliner livery:


----------

